# -NEU- Poison EPO DH Rahmen



## K!S (6. November 2005)

*NEU- DH Poison EPO*

*
Neu und Garantie!
Händlerrechnung!

Daten:
-- Robuster Viergelenker für DH und Freeride
 DH / Extrem Freeride Rahmen 
 7005 Alu - double butted 
 Viergelenktechnik komplett industrielagert
- Federweg bis zu 250mm 
 Dämpfer: - X-Fusion Vector 
 Scheibenbremsaufnahme
-- Hinterbau für 12mm Steckachse 
- Gr. 42 cm 
 Gewicht: 3,7 kg
-- Farbe: schwarz matt


Maße:
Steuerrohr: 1 1/8"
Sattelstützenmaß: 31,6mm
Tretlagergehäusebreite. 68mm
Steuerrohrwinkel: 69°
Sitzrohrwinkel: 68°*






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7193242093&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT&rd=1


----------



## Dark Rider (2. Oktober 2008)

passt mir das (bin nur 1.63m) ist das mit oder ohne dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curium (4. Oktober 2008)

da musst du dich aber beeilen,
die auktion läuft gleich aus.


----------

